# Model 71--Found a nice one



## Tomc1947 (May 3, 2015)

Picked up a Model 71 at a gun show yesterday and I'm looking for some information about the gun. From what I've been able to find out, it's a early production, Serial #03643. On the left side of the trigger guard, it's stamped "1958" and has the basic Italian Hallmarks. Nothing but the serial # and "made in Italy" on the right side.

Based on what I've read, Beretta seemed a little inconsistent with the early production 70's(date stamps varied etc.) Also read that some model 70's had Alumium frames and were still considered 70's and not 71's. No model # on the slide. How can I be sure if it's a 70 or a 71? It does have the Alloy frame.

I'd appreciate any additional information ya'll might have about these cool little guns.
Hope to get to the range in the next couple of days.

The gun is in about 98% condition. It probably sat in a night stand for most of the last 50 years and shot very little.

Pics don't do it justice.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Interesting form and controls. When I read the thread title and saw 'Model 71' I immediately thought _Winchester!_ I've finally learned to glance over at the 'forum' column though, so the envy died aborning.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice find. Your lucky!


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice find - especially if no import marks. That adds to value nowadays.

I have a latter 71 with the faux-suppressor removed.

It's my understanding the early 70s have steel frames where the 71s has aluminum or is alloy. I believe only the 70 was available in .32 auto (7.65 Browning)

There are also other numbers 72-75, 101-103 and the number coincides with options added like long barrel, 2 barrels, target sights.

You can call Beretta Customer service and get more specific info on the gun. wiki has a little info as well.


Also the safety went from a crossbolt - button (like you have) to a frame lever (mine) but that many not determine 70 vs 71 only older from newer.


----------



## pws63 (Jul 4, 2015)

Here is a link to everything you would want to know about the 70 series Beretta.
2.0 Beretta 70 Series (Jaguar) Pistols - FAQs and Facts - Beretta Forum


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice info ... Thanks!

Wow, I dug deeper into this Beretta site - LOTS of info. Learned a bit more about my Cheetah - 80 series.


----------

